# Large Doe



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

My doe looks like a pear! It has a litter coming very rapidly now.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

oh thats exciting, arent they very rare?

Lisa


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Think you might have misread that Lisa, they said pear, not pearl - it's the exclamation mark


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL yes I completely did 

oh well! 

Lisa


----------

